# York's Bakery, Birmingham - Closed?



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Haven't been to the one by New Street station, but the one on Colmore Row is closed and there's a notice that they've entered liquidation. A shame - likely a product of high city centre rates, because I'm confident they were pretty popular. That said, whilst I found the Colmore Row staff to be lovely and attentive, the ones at New St sometimes seemed half-arsed.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Though I've just a chat with somebody in the know and I'm told that it's back open...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

I went by last month and it was closed but for refurbishment. If I'm near New St then it's Faculty for a brew.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

There are notices of peaceful re-entry on the door of the Colmore Row property. I think that one is likely to be shut for good.


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

filthynines said:


> There are notices of peaceful re-entry on the door of the Colmore Row property. I think that one is likely to be shut for good.


Is the Brindley place one still open?


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Several of their staff were made redundant , I know this as we've poached one for the steamroom.

Its not a good situation , sad times for them .


----------



## CoffeeChris (Dec 2, 2011)

garydyke1 said:


> Several of their staff were made redundant , I know this as we've poached one for the steamroom.
> 
> Its not a good situation , sad times for them .


While independents seem to be growing around the UK, Birmingham is going into reverse. Sad times


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

The New St place seems to be open and was very full on Sunday. Colmore Row - as previously thought - remains shut.


----------



## Grimley (Jan 18, 2015)

filthynines said:


> The New St place seems to be open and was very full on Sunday. Colmore Row - as previously thought - remains shut.


After consulting a fellow coffee follower on Twitter this seems to be the case. The owners have stated that new st. is still open & the other location had to close while building work is carried out by the landlords. Good to hear.


----------



## filthynines (May 2, 2016)

Grimley said:


> After consulting a fellow coffee follower on Twitter this seems to be the case. The owners have stated that new st. is still open & the other location had to close while building work is carried out by the landlords. Good to hear.


I'm highly sceptical about the reason for closure of the Colmore Row branch. The notice of peaceable re-entry means the lease has been ended and aren't entitled to go back there without signing a new one. That, taken with the fact that the company entered liquidation, makes me think that it's a permanent closure. Similar reasot ns were given when the Newhall Street cafe closed, and that has never been re-opened.


----------



## PatBateman (Mar 6, 2017)

When I read the topic name I almost had my heart sing. I know several places called York's Bakery and love them all, coffee or not. But it's good to hear this was a temporary thing. I thought all the locations shut down, but maintenance and all that - fine by me.


----------

